# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم کامیپوتر یا میکروبیولوژی؟؟؟؟

## mohammad_kh199

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر

میشه خواهشا به من بگید شما باشین کدوم یکی ازین دو زشته میرید؟ علوم کامپیوتر یا میکروبیولوژی؟؟ جفتشم دانشگاه آزاده
به جفتش علاقه دارم کارای آزمایشگاهی دوس دارم راستش ولی شنیدم علوم کامپیوتر برای پسرا بهتره و کار براش بیشتره شما باشین مجبور باشین میرید سمت کدوم؟ و چرا؟؟؟

----------


## mh81

سلام
من باشم کامپیوتر میرم
چون نسبت به میکروبیولوژی بازار کارش خیلی مناسب تره

----------


## _POORYA_

*سلام خیلی متفاوتن این دوتا
برای ایران کامپیوتر
برای رفتن جفتشون خوبن
میخوای بمونی برو کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی یاد بگیر
میخوای بری ببین از برنامه نویسی خوشت میاد یا کارای تحقیقاتی و ازمایشگاهی*

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
> 
> میشه خواهشا به من بگید شما باشین کدوم یکی ازین دو زشته میرید؟ علوم کامپیوتر یا میکروبیولوژی؟؟ جفتشم دانشگاه آزاده
> به جفتش علاقه دارم کارای آزمایشگاهی دوس دارم راستش ولی شنیدم علوم کامپیوتر برای پسرا بهتره و کار براش بیشتره شما باشین مجبور باشین میرید سمت کدوم؟ و چرا؟؟؟


تو ایران هیچکدوم اما رفتن هردو خوبه علوم کامپیوتر بهتره
علوم کامپیوتر برخلاف اسمش بیشتر به ریاضی مرتبطه تا کامپیوتر (البته به کامپیوتر مرتبطه اما با مهندسی کامپیوتر آسمان تا زمینه و بیشتر به علوم پایه نزدیکه)
یکی از دوستان علوم کامپیوتره و بیکاره الان داره دوباره  کنکور شرکت میکنه
بخواید کارهای دیگه بکنید کنار درس خوندنتون هم که دیگه فرقی نمیکنه کدوم باشه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> سلام
> من باشم کامپیوتر میرم
> چون نسبت به میکروبیولوژی بازار کارش خیلی مناسب تره


دقت کنید علوووم کامپیوتره نه مهندسی بیشتر ریاضیاته توش

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *سلام خیلی متفاوتن این دوتا
> برای ایران کامپیوتر
> برای رفتن جفتشون خوبن
> میخوای بمونی برو کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی یاد بگیر
> میخوای بری ببین از برنامه نویسی خوشت میاد یا کارای تحقیقاتی و ازمایشگاهی*


آره خیلی متفاوتن اما به جفتشون علاقه دارم و علاقم تو میکروبیولوژی بیشتره کلا زیست و کارای آزمایشگاهی و اینجور چیزا دوس دارم ولی هم میگن رشته دخترونست هم اینکه بازار کارش خیلی بده قصد مهاجراتم دارم کلا بازم موندم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> تو ایران هیچکدوم اما رفتن هردو خوبه علوم کامپیوتر بهتره
> علوم کامپیوتر برخلاف اسمش بیشتر به ریاضی مرتبطه تا کامپیوتر (البته به کامپیوتر مرتبطه اما با مهندسی کامپیوتر آسمان تا زمینه و بیشتر به علوم پایه نزدیکه)
> یکی از دوستان علوم کامپیوتره و بیکاره الان داره دوباره  کنکور شرکت میکنه
> بخواید کارهای دیگه بکنید کنار درس خوندنتون هم که دیگه فرقی نمیکنه کدوم باشه


من با چندتا مشاور صحبت کردم همشون میگفتن علوم کامپیوتر بخون اما خودم علاقم به زیست و این چیزا بیشتره ولی بازار کارش میگن خیلی بدتر از علوم کامپیوتره توی اون حداقل میتونی بری سمت برنامه نویسی ولی میکروبیولوژی بازارش تعریفی نداره
البته اینم بگم قصدم کلا مهاجرت هم هست

----------


## فیلسوف

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
> 
> میشه خواهشا به من بگید شما باشین کدوم یکی ازین دو زشته میرید؟ علوم کامپیوتر یا میکروبیولوژی؟؟ جفتشم دانشگاه آزاده
> به جفتش علاقه دارم کارای آزمایشگاهی دوس دارم راستش ولی شنیدم علوم کامپیوتر برای پسرا بهتره و کار براش بیشتره شما باشین مجبور باشین میرید سمت کدوم؟ و چرا؟؟؟


اگر به جفتش علاقه دارید انتخابت اسونه: علوم کامپیوتر. الان برنامه نویسی و کارهای مربوط به امنیت شبکه و cybersecurity روی بورسه و چند سال دیگه تقاضا برای افراد کاربلد افزایش پیدا میکنه.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> اگر به جفتش علاقه دارید انتخابت اسونه: علوم کامپیوتر. الان برنامه نویسی و کارهای مربوط به امنیت شبکه و cybersecurity روی بورسه و چند سال دیگه تقاضا برای افراد کاربلد افزایش پیدا میکنه.


اگر کفه علاقه ام به سمت میکروبیولوژی باشه چطور؟؟ ریاضیات علوم کامپیوتر وحشتناکه واقعا

----------


## Shah1n

> من با چندتا مشاور صحبت کردم همشون میگفتن علوم کامپیوتر بخون اما خودم علاقم به زیست و این چیزا بیشتره ولی بازار کارش میگن خیلی بدتر از علوم کامپیوتره توی اون حداقل میتونی بری سمت برنامه نویسی ولی میکروبیولوژی بازارش تعریفی نداره
> البته اینم بگم قصدم کلا مهاجرت هم هست


برنامه نویسی هیچ ربطی به رشته نداره باید خودت به صورت جدا کار کنی که با میکروبیولوژی هم میشه حتی اما اگه علاقه ت به زیست بیشتر از ریاضیه برو میکروبیولوژی چون علاقه داری رزومه بهتری میتونی برای رفتن خودت بسازی
صرفا بهتر بودن رشته ملاک نیست باید بتونی با جون و دل تو اون رشته کار کنی تا بتونی بری

----------


## _POORYA_

> آره خیلی متفاوتن اما به جفتشون علاقه دارم و علاقم تو میکروبیولوژی بیشتره کلا زیست و کارای آزمایشگاهی و اینجور چیزا دوس دارم ولی هم میگن رشته دخترونست هم اینکه بازار کارش خیلی بده قصد مهاجراتم دارم کلا بازم موندم


*خب پس برو میکرو
دخترونه شو ول کن بری میکرو باید برنامت رفتن باشه اینجا موندن خوب نیست
معدلتو بالا نگه دار(بالای ۱۷) و زبان بخون*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> برنامه نویسی هیچ ربطی به رشته نداره باید خودت به صورت جدا کار کنی که با میکروبیولوژی هم میشه حتی اما اگه علاقه ت به زیست بیشتر از ریاضیه برو میکروبیولوژی چون علاقه داری رزومه بهتری میتونی برای رفتن خودت بسازی
> صرفا بهتر بودن رشته ملاک نیست باید بتونی با جون و دل تو اون رشته کار کنی تا بتونی بری


یعنی نمیشه با علوم کامپیوتر و مدرکش و توانایی برنامه نویسی کار پیدا کرد؟ اینم البته حرف من نیستا از چند نفر پرسیدم که اینجوری میگفتن مشاور هم بودن میگفتن احتمال کار پیدا کردن تو اون بیشتره نسبتا

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *خب پس برو میکرو
> دخترونه شو ول کن بری میکرو باید برنامت رفتن باشه اینجا موندن خوب نیست
> معدلتو بالا نگه دار(بالای ۱۷) و زبان بخون*


با علوم کامپیوتر نمیشه کلا تو حوزه های برنامه نویسی و غیره وارد شد؟

----------


## _POORYA_

> با علوم کامپیوتر نمیشه کلا تو حوزه های برنامه نویسی و غیره وارد شد؟


*میشه ؛ وارد شدن به برنامه نویسی نیاز به خوندن رشته خاصی نداره*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *میشه ؛ وارد شدن به برنامه نویسی نیاز به خوندن رشته خاصی نداره*


نه منظورم اینه که اون رشته امتیاز کلا حساب نمیشه؟ مثلا کسی که مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونه خب تو بازار کار شانس براش بیشتره بخاطر بازار برنامه نویسی میگم من برنامه نویسی بلد باشم مدرک علوم کامپیوتر مثل مهندسی کامپیوتر امتیاز برام حساب نمیشه؟ امیدوارم مطلبم رو رسونده باشم

----------


## فیلسوف

> اگر کفه علاقه ام به سمت میکروبیولوژی باشه چطور؟؟ ریاضیات علوم کامپیوتر وحشتناکه واقعا


اگر بیشتر علاقه داری برو دنبال علاقه ات. میکروبیولوژی رشته جذابیه اگر بهش علاقه داری و در مورد حیات روی کره زمین کنجکاو هستی. شاخه های کاری خیلی گسترده ای هم داره. شاید پاندمیک بعدی که اومد تو واکسنش رو ساختی.  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _POORYA_

> نه منظورم اینه که اون رشته امتیاز کلا حساب نمیشه؟ مثلا کسی که مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونه خب تو بازار کار شانس براش بیشتره بخاطر بازار برنامه نویسی میگم من برنامه نویسی بلد باشم مدرک علوم کامپیوتر مثل مهندسی کامپیوتر امتیاز برام حساب نمیشه؟ امیدوارم مطلبم رو رسونده باشم


*نه اصلا
اونجا از شما کار میخوان نه مدرک
برنامه نویسی هم ۱ ۲ تا زبون نیست باید تعداد بالایی بلد باشی تا بتونی کار کنی*

----------


## Carolin

دوستان درست بخونید نوشته* ((آزاد))*

رفتن به کجا دقیقا که برای رفتن راهنمایش میکنید؟؟!

----------


## Shah1n

> یعنی نمیشه با علوم کامپیوتر و مدرکش و توانایی برنامه نویسی کار پیدا کرد؟ اینم البته حرف من نیستا از چند نفر پرسیدم که اینجوری میگفتن مشاور هم بودن میگفتن احتمال کار پیدا کردن تو اون بیشتره نسبتا


نه هیچ ربطی به مدرکش نداره
من خودم مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونم تا الان چیزی یاد ندادن به درد بازار کار بخوره
خود اساتید هم گفتن اگر میخواید وارد برنامه نویسی و بازار کار بشید باید خودتون کار کنید
رشته نهایتش بتونه شما رو راهنمایی کنه
علوم کامپیوتر که کلا از مهندسی کامپیوتر هم واحدهای برنامه نویسیش کمتره و بیشتر ریاضیاته
برنامه نویسی نیازی به مدرک دانشگاهی نداره اصلا
مگر اینکه بخواید برید کار دولتی که هزاران نفر با مدرک علوم کامپیوتر از دانشگاه های معتبرر ریخته و اصالا نوبت شما نمیرسه و خیلی هم استخدام دولتی نداره

----------


## Shah1n

> دوستان درست بخونید نوشته* ((آزاد))*
> 
> رفتن به کجا دقیقا که برای رفتن راهنمایش میکنید؟؟!


برای رفتن از ایران فرقی نمیکنه نوع دانشگاه فقط باید کار کرد
از آزاد میشناسم کسی که از ناسا براش ایمیل زدن اما خب به دلیل بیماری مادرش نتونست بره
همه چیز به کار کردن خود فرد بستگی داره
دانشگاه برای خیلی از رشته ها چیزی یاد نمیده فقط جهت میده

----------


## Carolin

> برای رفتن از ایران فرقی نمیکنه نوع دانشگاه فقط باید کار کرد
> از آزاد میشناسم کسی که از ناسا براش ایمیل زدن اما خب به دلیل بیماری مادرش نتونست بره
> همه چیز به کار کردن خود فرد بستگی داره
> دانشگاه برای خیلی از رشته ها چیزی یاد نمیده فقط جهت میده


شاید کسی که گفتید استثنا بوده ولی بطور کلی قاعده حول چنددانشگاه برتر و آزاد های تهرانه
مگر اینکه استثنایی باشه یکی خوب کنکور نداده باشه ولی باهوش باشه و بتونه پروژه انجام بده

----------


## Shah1n

> شاید کسی که گفتید استثنا بوده ولی بطور کلی قاعده حول چنددانشگاه برتر و آزاد های تهرانه
> مگر اینکه استثنایی باشه یکی خوب کنکور نداده باشه ولی باهوش باشه و بتونه پروژه انجام بده


اصلا ربطی به هوش نداره
قبل از رفتن به دانشگاه با بعدش زمین تا آسمونه
ما که نمیدونیم استارتر تاپیک چه آدمیه شاید ایشون هم یک استثنا باشه
هیچوقت قضاوت نکنید
ما داریم میگیم رشته ها چجوریه فقط
من خودم دوتا دانشگاه با سطح ها متفاوت بودم
سطح استادهاش فرقی ندارن این سطح دانشجوهاس که فرق ایجاد میکنه پس کسی خودش تلاش کنه میتونه قطعا به هرچیزی  میخواد برسه
در ضمن افرادی که از آزاد رفتن و بورسیه گرفتن کم نیستن اصلا فقط چون یه دانشگاه نیستن (مثل شریف و تهران) و در کل ایران پراکنده هستن اسم و رسمی ندارن
آرزوی موفقیت داریم برای استارتر عزیز

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> اگر بیشتر علاقه داری برو دنبال علاقه ات. میکروبیولوژی رشته جذابیه اگر بهش علاقه داری و در مورد حیات روی کره زمین کنجکاو هستی. شاخه های کاری خیلی گسترده ای هم داره. شاید پاندمیک بعدی که اومد تو واکسنش رو ساختی.


ولی خیلی نا امیدم میکنن به هرحال میگن وضعیت کاریش افتضاحه علوم کامپیوتر خیلی بهتره چون پسرم هستن باز میگن میکروب زیادی دخترونست

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *نه اصلا
> اونجا از شما کار میخوان نه مدرک
> برنامه نویسی هم ۱ ۲ تا زبون نیست باید تعداد بالایی بلد باشی تا بتونی کار کنی*


بله متوجه شدم ممنون ازتون

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> دوستان درست بخونید نوشته* ((آزاد))*
> 
> رفتن به کجا دقیقا که برای رفتن راهنمایش میکنید؟؟!


یکیش ازاد تهران مرکزه یکیش ازاد علوم دارویی نمیدونم خوبن یا نه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> نه هیچ ربطی به مدرکش نداره
> من خودم مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونم تا الان چیزی یاد ندادن به درد بازار کار بخوره
> خود اساتید هم گفتن اگر میخواید وارد برنامه نویسی و بازار کار بشید باید خودتون کار کنید
> رشته نهایتش بتونه شما رو راهنمایی کنه
> علوم کامپیوتر که کلا از مهندسی کامپیوتر هم واحدهای برنامه نویسیش کمتره و بیشتر ریاضیاته
> برنامه نویسی نیازی به مدرک دانشگاهی نداره اصلا
> مگر اینکه بخواید برید کار دولتی که هزاران نفر با مدرک علوم کامپیوتر از دانشگاه های معتبرر ریخته و اصالا نوبت شما نمیرسه و خیلی هم استخدام دولتی نداره


پس فکر کنم جفت رشته ها اش دهن سوزی نیستن کلا والا نریم بهتره بمونیم پشت کنکور هیچ کدومش شغل نداره البته من هدف اپلای دارم کلا

----------


## Shah1n

> پس فکر کنم جفت رشته ها اش دهن سوزی نیستن کلا والا نریم بهتره بمونیم پشت کنکور هیچ کدومش شغل نداره البته من هدف اپلای دارم کلا


رشته مورد علاقه ت چیه
اگه آزاد داره اون رشته رو بدون کنکور و تواناییشو داری که هزینه شو بدی برو آزاد و یه سال خودتو علاف نکن
عوضش برای کنکور ارشدش بخون که راحتتر از کنکور کارشناسیه و برو یه دانشگاه تاپ و برای دکتری هم از ایران خداحافظی کن
اما اگه نداره بشین بخون و برو یه دانشگاه تاپ اگه شد یعنی تمام توانت رو بزار

----------


## Black_Hawk

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
> 
> میشه خواهشا به من بگید شما باشین کدوم یکی ازین دو زشته میرید؟ علوم کامپیوتر یا میکروبیولوژی؟؟ جفتشم دانشگاه آزاده
> به جفتش علاقه دارم کارای آزمایشگاهی دوس دارم راستش ولی شنیدم علوم کامپیوتر برای پسرا بهتره و کار براش بیشتره شما باشین مجبور باشین میرید سمت کدوم؟ و چرا؟؟؟


ازاد که جفتش داغونه ولی خالی از دانشگاهش
قطعا کامپیوتر ی ایلس۷هم میگیرم به سادگی مهاجرت و زندگی به خوبی خوشی ادامه پیدا میکنه :Yahoo (4):

----------

